# cars and trucks



## Engine Lieutenant (Jul 1, 2012)

Hello, I am new to this forum, I was wondering what scale of cars and trucks most of you use on your O scale layouts? 1:50 seems too small but the Lionel/Corgi trucks are 1:50. 1:43 seems a little big. 1:48 are hard to find. Any suggestions, what do you use and why?


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

In truth, you really won't see a difference if you can find 1:50 scale vehicles. the difference is really negligible and very difficult to pick up when mixed in with other items. Most Lionel stuff isn't "true" to scale regardless. It's you layout, so work with what you like.

Carl


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Engine Lieutenant said:


> Hello, I am new to this forum, I was wondering what scale of cars and trucks most of you use on your O scale layouts? 1:50 seems too small but the Lionel/Corgi trucks are 1:50. 1:43 seems a little big. 1:48 are hard to find. Any suggestions, what do you use and why?


You said it all in your question.

I use all that you listed.
1:48 is hard to find. 
You wonder why they didn't make more 1:48.

I guess the most of mine are 1:43.


----------

